# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Termi 'Kulturë'

## babygirl12345

Nese ka mundesi dikush qe din me thene diqka per Termin 'Kulture' ose per kulturen ne pergjethesi kush di gje ta thot se me duhet shum  :i ngrysur:  

faleminderit shum
ciao ciao
babygirl  :xhemla:

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Kulture 

Eshte njohje e informacioneve , normave  nga me te larmishmet  nga nje njeri /grup   dhe aplikimi i tyre ne menyre te sakte ne vendet e pershtateshme 

Perkufizim i castit , mund ta kem edhe gabim.

----------


## advokatja

Pershendetje culture eshte fjale nga latinishtja cultura qe do te thote te kultivosh qe pergjithesisht i referohet aktivitetit njerezor dhe strukturave simbolike qe japin veprimtari te rendesishme. Kultura te ndryshme veprojne, ndjejne, akterojne ne menyra te ndryshme mvaresisht nga ajo qe besojne. Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak me kete.

----------


## elen

Une po e them katnarce..po e doni te filozofuar ,thjesht me thoni.
*Kulture nuk ka ai që di shumë ne ca aspekte* ( si puna e cave këtu po që po u the ndonje llaf kondra e hapin halene e fshehur) *kulture ka ai që është fisnik*.
*I cili mund të ketë 5 klasë shkollë apo 3 Universitete por kur hap gojen ose me xhestet që bën të ndjell respekt..*
*Kulturë=norma edukate*.

----------


## Dorontina

*Kulture -culture-cultura*
Kultur asht akcion per te kultivu, ne kultivojmê token,dijen , kultivojme grunin, mendafshin,Ecim ne kulturê zhvillimi i dijes , zhvillimi i musjkujve ne gjimnastik.
*Qdo shtet ka kulturen e vet ne pergjithsi, pra kultivimi i vlerave vendore, qoft te punes qoft te dijes.*
Kur isha ne nji ishull spanjoll pash fshataret me kapela te medha nga bari i that per tu mbrojt nga dielli duke punu token ne disa terase , kjo me befasoi shum si kan punu token qe nuk ishte rrafsh po kishin ba terase terese dhe ishte bukuri pra per ta terjek turizmin .....kjo tregon kulturen e ishullit Majorka dhe kultivimin e tokes saj.
ata kishin edhe fabriken e kultivimit te perlave te Malorkes , pra kan perla made in Malorka.
-----------------------------------------------------------
na kemi qerre me kuaj qe bartim dru 
kem gra qe bejn turrshi
kem son
kem rrug nji udhshe....
kem shitsa te kerreve te vjedhura ne treg
kem prind qe dhunojn femijt e tyre ....po ndodh si shpesh ....
na kultivom boston (shalqin)
*ne respektojm prindet pra kemi kultur respekti*

----------


## Zombi

1.Tërësia e arritjeve të një populli dhe të gjithë njerëzit, në fushën e prodhimit dhe në zhvillimin shoqëroi e mendor; shkalla e këtyre arritjeve dhe e këtij zhvillimi në një etapë të caktuar; fusha e zhvillimit shoqëror që përfshin krijimtarinë e gjithanshme në gjuhë, në art, në letërsi, në shkencë dhe në tërë jetën shpirtërore

2. Shkalla e zhvillimit që ka arritur një popull, një grup shoqëror a një njeri në një fushë të caktuar të veprimtarisë:

Kultura shëndetësore. 
Kultura muzikore. 
Kultura gjuhësore (e gjuhës).


3. Tërësia e njohurive dhe e shprehive të sjelljes a të edukatës që përvetësuar a e përvetëson një njeri në shkollë ose në jetë; zhvillimi i veprimtarisë kulturore e artistike.

----------


## wittstar

Pak a shume ketu siper te jane dhene perkufizime te termit kulture me ilustrime.
Une dua te te sjelle ato aspekte te kultures per te cilat flitet rralle.

Ish nje njeri pa diplom me nje profesor me titull ne nje varke mes detit.
E pyet profesori ate njerun pa diplom : A merr vesh nga kimia?
Jo-pergjigjet tjetri.Nuk di shume nga kimia por di te lyej shtepi,dhe nganjehere dhe pikturoj.
Sa keq-i thote profesori.Ke humbur cerekun e jetes.
Heshtje.
Profesori pyet prape: A merr vesh nga fizika? Jo i thote njeriu pa diplome.Por motoret e maqines i riparoj vet,dhe kur prishet televizori vete e riparoj.
Sa keq-i thote profesori.Ke humbur gjysmen e jetes.
Heshtje.
Nderkaq varka kish filluar te mbushej me uje.Nepermjet nje te care uji filloi te ngjitej brenda.Ai u mbuloi kembet,gjunjet.

A di not? Pyeti i padiplomuari profesorin.
Jo-nuk me eshte dashur kurre-u pergjegj profesori tanime i tmerruar.
Sa keq-tha i diplomuari.Ne pak minuta do humbasesh jeten.
Dhe u hodh me not mbi ujin plot dallge,drejt bregut.

Pra ne rradhe te pare njeriu duhet te pervetesoje e kultivoje ato dije te cilat e ndihmojne te mbijetoje.Kur i ka siguruar premisat e egzistences mund ti lejoje vetvehtes te kultivoje mendjen,ndjenjat,shqisat e tij edhe ne drejtime te tjera,ose te ndjeke produktet e krijuara nga gjenite apo talentet e kesaj bote te cilet i kane patur te kultivuar mendjet,ndjenjat,shqisat e tyre ne nje shkalle te jashtezakonshme.

I them keto sepse edhe pse kete anekdoten e kam ditur qe ne rini te hershme perseri ne jeten time nuk munda ti shmangem nje pozicioni te ngjashem me ate profesorin qe nuk dinte notin,dhe nuk jam i vetmi.
Une notin e dija por si shume nga brezi yne,shume here ketu ne Europe e hengrem sapunin per djathe-
Te mesosh te dallosh sapunin nga djathi eshte nje nga elementet me te rendesishme te kultures.
Mendoj se prioritet shqiptaret sot duhet ti japin pikesepari njohurive ne fushen e Historise,Ekonomise,dhe Biznesit.
Nga Historia meson se si etni te ndryshme edhe ne keto shekujt e fundit kane humbur territoret e tyre nga injoranca apo nga ngathtesia.Nepermjet njohurive ekonomike dhe te biznesit meson se si t'a parandalosh kete mundesi dhe krijon premisa reale per kete.Ndryshe vjen nje dite dhe ato territore per te cilat jane sakrifikuar me mijera jete njerrezish,ne Shqiperi,Kosove etj,te pervetesohen urte e bute nga fqinjet tane deri ne ate mase sa te mos mund te shkelim dot ne trojet shqiptare,sic eshte rasti i cameve ne Cameri aktualisht.Pra nje kulture mendimi strategjik dhe taktik ekonomik duhet te jete prioritare per shqiptaret.Pati muslimane qe u moren aq shume me koranin sa qe nuk vune re qe u erdhi ish fqinji e jau bleu edhe ate cope toke qe u kishin lene te paret.Kosova me siguri do te jete shtet i pavarur per pak dite,por vetem nje kulture e stretegjise ekonomike e te biznesit dhe nje kulture funksionimi te pakorruptuar te instutucioneve mund te parandaloj qe fqinjet tane,prej shekujsh armiq tane(Serbia,Greqia), te vijne e ti blejne urte e bute ato toka qe ne kohen tone e sa te jete jeta nuk i marrin dot me luftra.
Si emigrant ne Europe mendoj se shqiptaret kane nevoje te domosdoshme te jene te pregatitur te dine realisht se si funksionon ky apo ai shtet ne raport me minoritetet,pra te mos e hane sapunin per djathe.Ndryshe nje shtet me eksperience mijera vjecare  shtypjeje te minoriteteve gjen mundesi te hedh rrjeten dhe te eliminoje krejtesisht si aktor ekonomik me dhjetra,me qindra apo me mijera shqiptare duke i kriminalizuar ata,apo duke i ndersene kunda njeri tjetrit.Kjo nuk do te thote se te gjithe shqiptaret qe jane neper burgje sot ne Europe jane viktime prapaskenash policore,por eshte e domosdoshme qe shqiptaret te dine se mund edhe te joshen ose mund te implikohen padashur ne rrugen e kriminalitetit qellimisht per tu nxjerre jashte konkurrences ekonomike(Greqi),ose thjesht qe shefi i policise te qytetit te kete nje jete profesionale me te rehatshme(sipas konceptit ksenofob-sa me teper te huaj ne qytetin tone,aq me teper telashe).Keto jane elemente kulture te mekanizmit shteteror te cilat rralle i gjen ne ndonje liber shkolle,por qe jeta meson se ne situata te caktuar jane me te rendesishme se sa njohurite mbi muziken  klasike apo vete filozofine. 
Mos u zhgenjeni nga keto shenime.Une vete erdha ne Europe me deshiren feminore per te mesuar te gjitha gjuhet e saj,te njihja kushtetutat,ligjet,filozofet,shkrimtaret,piktoret te cdo vendi europian te math apo te vogel,por ne vend te saj ne menyre te pashmangshme eksperienca ime u dominua pa deshiren time nga "kultura mijevjecare e shtetit ndaj minoriteteve",une kam pare njerrez te shkojne ne burg,te cilet po mos kish shtrir dikush me djallezi rrjetat e penalizimit,ndoshta edhe sot e kesaj dite do te vazhdonin te dergonin para ne Shqiperi.
Pra sic mund te kuptohet nga keto dhe te tjera shenime te mijat per mua koncepti me i shendoshe i kultures eshte koncepti Amerikan.Kombinimi i njohurive teorike me ato praktike.Mendoj se Amerikani tipik eshte njeriu me i pershtatur ne kete planet,te cilit zor se ja shet dot dikush sapunin per djathe.
Pra shembulli me i mire per tu ndjekur.

------------------------------------------------
I have to be honest I have to be true


I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
If need be for  Kosovo,Cameria and Albania
I would evacuate both Greece and Serbia
And if the Russians and others would give them support
I would wish them all a bitter torte
I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For Marseille,Paris and the people of France
I would bring the whole of Europe into a trance
I would stop any fire I would spare every branch
I would teach all Europe to speak French

I have to be honest I have to be true
I guess you know I am much like you
For the American Brothers and for USA
I would turn this planet into a ball of clay
I would change and mold it exactly that way
That every heart sings: God bless USA!

 -Author Wittstar,Hadleyburg.2.Dec.2007

----------


## Dorontina

> Pak a shume ketu siper te jane dhene perkufizime te termit kulture me ilustrime.
> 
>  -Author Wittstar,Hadleyburg.2.Dec.2007


*po edhe meselet jan kultur e ngadalsuar , nuk ecin me kohen po kan mbetur ne postaje te oxhaku ....*

*Ne jete duhet me notu edhe nese nuk din te notosh ...*

----------


## colombo22

Kur themi *kulture* , mendja na iken te diçka qe njeheresh eshte e afert dhe e larget, e qarte dhe e paqarte, e percaktuar dhe e papercaktuar. Perpjekja e ndokujt per te dhene perkufizimin e saj thuajse gjithnje ka deshtuar, per te mos thene e ka ngaterruar edhe me tutje thelbin e çeshtjes. Deri me tani jane shenuar rreth 257 perkufizime te ndryshme per kulturen, te cilat jane pak a shume te ngjashme, perplotesuese, por edhe tejet te ndryshme e madje edhe te perjashtueshme ndermjet tyre. 
Sidoqofte, per te mos u perseritur me shpjegimet e terminologjise se Fjalorit,  kulture jane ato trajta dhe vlera (individuale dhe shoqerore qe shtrihen duke filluar nga jeta e perditshme deri te trajtat e kultures se larte apo kultures se elites), te pranueshme gati njesoj nga te gjithe, si nga ata qe i kane sendertuar me synimin fisnik njerezor, ashtu edhe nga ata qe vetem i gezojne te mirat e vlerave kulturore. I kuptuar keshtu, nocioni kulture na del me i afert, me i qarte, me i percaktuar, me konkret. 
Dhe nje gje qe eshte shume e rendesishme: asnje lloj kulture nuk mund te jete e pranueshme ne horizontin kulturor boteror pa qene e pranueshme ne truallin e lindjes dhe e kunderta. Qyteterimi boteror nuk do te mund te ishte tjeter, pos nje koalicion ne shkalle boterore i kulturave qe ruajne origjinalitetin e tyre. Nje popull qe heq dore nga traditat e tija kulturore pozitive ne emer te nje "kulturizmi global", ai ne fakt ben kulturocid ndaj vetvetes!


_p.s. Kulture eshte edhe te mos flasesh kur nuk thua asgje..._

----------


## Dorontina

Kulturê asht edhe deri dje serbet neper rrugen zagreb beograd e deri ne hymje te prishtines na mashtronin na malltretonin e sot e kem nga vendasit ton....te njejtat malltretime qoft financiare qoft zyrtare per dokumenta edhe pak na marrin ne pytje me kend po rrim...
kultura e keqe nuk e ngrit vendin................

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Me pak fjalë,fjala KULTURË do të thotë;
Aftësia njohëse e njeriut,ndaj fenomeneve,qënieve,dhe specieve të ndryshme natyrore.
Ky është përkufizimi më i shkurtër,nga ana gjuhësore.*

----------


## niktironci

Edukata,njohurite e ndryshme nga jeta sociale ,nga shkencat natyrore juridike dhe artistike.
Njerz qe njohin sa me mire historine e popullit te tyre, dhe te vendeve te tjere ne bote.
Nuk mund te quhet me kulture nje njeri qe rron ne france ose gjermani , sepse flet frengjisht , ose gjermanisht.
Menyra e komunikimit me njerezit,pamvaresisht nga niveli i tyre kulturor.
Keta i quajme njerez me kulture.

----------


## sam1r

*ne shqiptaret ne pergjithesi e kemi shum pak te njohur kte term...
kaq!!!!*

----------


## AVICENNA

Fjala KULTUR rrjedh pre fjales KULT qe nenkupton vendin ku bahen lutjet ,ata njerez rrjedhimisht ishin te dalluar si me te sjellshem ,me te bute ,me te sinqert,me puntore dhe keshtu rrjedhi nje fjale e perbashket per keta njerez Te KULTURUAR.

mirembeteshi ,avicena

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Sipas një kursi mbi historinë e sociale dhe kulturore te zhvilimit te fëmijës, përkufizimi që na është dhënë mbi termin kulturë është ky i mëposhtemi: 

Culture: 

(du latin _colère_, *"cultiver",* et du suffixe"-ure", qui indique le *résultat d'une action*)

Ensemble des comportements communs et transmis de manière intergénérationnelle (éducation) dans une société. Ensemble des activités, des comportements et des représentations d’un groupe social, d’une société.  


(nga latinishtja _« colère »,_  *« Kultivim »* dhe nga prapashtesa _« -ure »,_ që tregon *rezultatin e një veprmi*. 

Bashkësia e sjelljeve të përbashkëta dhe të transmetuara në mënyrë ndërgjeneratash (edukimit) në një shoqëri. *Bashkësia e aktiviteteve, sjelljeve,  dhe përfytyrimeve të një grupi social, të një shoqërie.* 


Përshëndetje 

Elna!

----------

